# desktop pics!!!!!!



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

post your current bike related (no porn smt) desktops

heres mine (soory if i ripped this off you)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

non porn = no stimulation

here is me


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*My desktop!*









A picture of my desktop. Now why do you wanna see my desktop? hehehe


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> View attachment 174112
> 
> 
> A picture of my desktop. Now why do you wanna see my desktop? hehehe


:nono:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

free rider said:


> :nono:


It's even funnier now that it is on my computer.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> It's even funnier now that it is on my computer.


wowand extra letters so i can post this


----------



## Stinkyboy58 (Sep 23, 2005)

was gonna post mine but i have no idea how to post on image


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Stinkyboy58 said:


> was gonna post mine but i have no idea how to post on image


www.photobucket.com and get an acount then upload images then copy and past the


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*A stitch together of me two weeks ago*

We had loads o fun that day


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

my current desktop. 1680x1050... :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

My desktop 2400 by 1800 or so!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Dual monitors rule!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stinkyboy58 (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Stinkyboy58 said:


>


no worky


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

this is a really sweet desktop picture IMO. sorry to whomever I stole it from


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

umbertom said:


> this is a really sweet desktop picture IMO. sorry to whomever I stole it from


Yeah, I have the same one :thumbsup:


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

That's me!!1 You have a picture of my Butt on your desktop!! :skep:

Na its not my butt!!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

A nice still , these old wheels line the track leading into the jump shown above.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

heres mine....pic of me taken by my friend for his up and coming vid.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, I have the same one :thumbsup:


i used to have that one, but i changed it...as i do every week

variety is the spice of life


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Sweet pic!*



ebfreerider510 said:


> heres mine....pic of me taken by my friend for his up and coming vid.


Is that El Cerrito?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

X-Vert said:


> Is that El Cerrito?


yupp it is, have you ridden that spot before? it is pretty awesome as it is and it will be insanely fun as the summer goes on.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

feel free to take them because i jacked this form someone (sorry)


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

my now desktop pic. is no bike related but at least is no porn...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

EastCoastHucker said:


> my now desktop pic. is no bike related but at least is no porn...


thats awesome


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Dual monitors rule!:thumbsup:


yeah they do. I never knew how much i liked my setup till i used my famly computer at home, its just not enuff room.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

1920x1200


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Mine:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

haromtnbiker said:


> Mine:


i might have to steal that one, lookin good


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

It changes frequently, but this is it right now.


----------



## sicle (Jun 11, 2006)

*desk top*

i have lots thease are my fav


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

*Add one to the pot.*


----------



## bikerdave52 (Aug 14, 2005)

heres mine .... pic of me after the back yard was done


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Wifey:rockon:


----------



## Derick (Apr 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Wifey:rockon:


Nice tats!:thumbsup:


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

mine, on my school computer at school...


----------



## coldsprings (Jun 1, 2005)

current desktop pik from a recent ride, 
killer trail, you can just see my buds droppin in


----------



## jov10 (Aug 5, 2005)

This is my favorite, a double at bootleg!!


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

Current Desktop.

Pic from the CFB in OKC


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

i want a windows xp THEME

idk how tho:madman:


----------



## 1_CRAZY_KONA (Mar 17, 2006)

not sure if it will show up but heres one of me racing my BMX....


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

ChicoDude I can't tell if that one got landed and where, he's just too high in the air!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

My desktop actually rotates randomly through my pictures 

but here is a couple thats bike related ..


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

Master_Jako said:


> my current desktop. 1680x1050... :thumbsup:


I run 1680x1050 as well, love it :thumbsup:

I use a transition wallpaper on a black background:


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

thebigred67 said:


> ChicoDude I can't tell if that one got landed and where, he's just too high in the air!


 He took off from the very first launch and landed on the very last. It boggled my mind the first time i saw it...


----------



## stratguy (Dec 24, 2004)

this picture of me but bigger 








used to be this one though


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> my now desktop pic. is no bike related but at least is no porn...


does your girlfriend get sick of you looking at yourself in the mirror??


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

I couldn't get the actual desktop to work (I used print screen & everything), but I guess it doesn't matter. I just use this pic stretched as my desktop.

Let's have a little fun, anyone wanna guess the car?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

not sure of the year, but its and early Honda 500 .

How about this one ?


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

Close, I think where I got the pic it said it was a Honda N360.

Is that an MG TD/TC/other variant?

-PB


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

PetroBoy said:


> Close, I think where I got the pic it said it was a Honda N360.
> 
> Is that an MG TD/TC/other variant?
> 
> -PB


52 MG TD:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

stormage


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

> 52 MG TD


Sweet, it looks pretty good. Is it yours?

Jake where'd you get that one? I might have to steal it!

-PB


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

PetroBoy said:


> Sweet, it looks pretty good. Is it yours?
> 
> Jake where'd you get that one? I might have to steal it!
> 
> -PB


Here is a few more







ALL ORIGINAL:thumbsup: 
Everyone lies on the internet right ? Yeah its minerft:

I mean no it its a customers I just had the joy of doing some repairs to it..


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

edit - nevermind, way later than i thought


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

ebfreerider510 said:


> heres mine....pic of me taken by my friend for his up and coming vid.


Hella Greasy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

PetroBoy said:


> Jake where'd you get that one? I might have to steal it!
> 
> -PB


www.google.ca/images
Typed: storm


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

mine:


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

mky new desktop...sorry knollybikes.com if you want me to take it off i will


----------



## d34thc4p (Jun 3, 2006)

hey i noticed the mg...im going to the internation north american(not sure if thats the right name or not) mg show tommorow in crosby tenn. there is supposed to be OVER 1,000 running mg's there...anyone else going?


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

mg's are soo boring! a guy down the street from me use to race sportbikes and he quit that and now has 3 mg migits and a mg-b or something like that? i just don't see how those little cars are fun! if you want something old, light, and sporty go buy an 80's toyota mr2


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> mg's are soo boring! a guy down the street from me use to race sportbikes and he quit that and now has 3 mg migits and a mg-b or something like that? i just don't see how those little cars are fun! if you want something old, light, and sporty go buy an 80's toyota mr2


I wouldn't go as far as to say that !!:nono: But they are not a performance sports car by todays standards by any means. But dude that is just a pure classic and a way bigger *head turner* than any mr2, and they are so much fun to drive :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Im quite partial to this picture -


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

themarsvolta55 said:


> i want a windows xp THEME
> 
> idk how tho:madman:


PM me, I can help you trick out your desktop.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

I would take a mgb gt over ANY toyota and all but one porsche, a 914. They are the most fun car I have ever driven.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Heres a couple of mine that havn't been posted. Got them off lots of places and a bunch are fox pic's. Let me know if theyre yours and you want them off.

-NSMB and ?-




























-Cove-




























-Fox-























































Sorry for being a picture hog.


----------



## mmMountainMatt (May 30, 2004)

Nothing special, just me and bascorider hiking up to a trail. For some reason, it got distorted when I uploaded it, it looks a lot better on my desktop


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

i love this one from westide freeride its crazy huge gap


----------



## tedalsop (Oct 23, 2004)

two moniters woop woop! monarch pass trail woop woop! 12000 feet woop woop!


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

That is Doug Wilson from Shuntavi

http://shuntavi.smugmug.com/Mountain%20Biking

amazing pictures


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

PetroBoy said:


> I couldn't get the actual desktop to work (I used print screen & everything), but I guess it doesn't matter. I just use this pic stretched as my desktop.
> 
> Let's have a little fun, anyone wanna guess the car?


Easy, that's a Honda 600, great little car, I had two


----------



## rocman1287 (Oct 26, 2006)

sicle said:


> i have lots thease are my fav


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 
F40 with the rack!!!! I cannot believe that.

Do you have that in high res? I need it haha


----------



## rocman1287 (Oct 26, 2006)

sicle said:


> i have lots thease are my fav


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 
F40 with a rack??!!! I can't believee that.

Do you have a high res of this? I need it! haha


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

https://www.musicbeat.de/fullbeat/archiv/bandfotos/billy_talent.jpg

Mine. :thumbsup:

(Hope this is legal )


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

rocman1287 said:


> :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:
> F40 with a rack??!!! I can't believee that.
> 
> Do you have a high res of this? I need it! haha


I bet that's not a real F40, most likely one of the replicas:

Ferrari F40 replicas on Google


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

EastCoastHucker said:


> my now desktop pic. is no bike related but at least is no porn...


you look a lot like the guy that owns my lbs.

and as for my desktop...
(not me.)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Me on 4x race (ha see the back tire pressure?)


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

wut is the link to the first pic its not showing? i know its of sam hill cuz i saw it on another computer can u email the pic [email protected]


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres mine not bike related but something almost as important as biking.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Me on 4x race (ha see the back tire pressure?)


 Is that an 05 Chimpara?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes with some upgrades and VERY soon a Marz Z1 Sport.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

1050x1680


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bit of a gamer huh?


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Bit of a gamer huh?


who? me?


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

PetroBoy said:


> I couldn't get the actual desktop to work (I used print screen & everything), but I guess it doesn't matter. I just use this pic stretched as my desktop.
> 
> Let's have a little fun, anyone wanna guess the car?


Honda, but looks like a Mini Cooper.


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

haha I stole that one too, sry its a nice pic


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

climbing on the diamond this summer.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i just got a new one

i think its pretty cool, its from a workplace my dad was just at

(hes and industrial paramedic superviser for IPS)


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

Here is my new one, from today's ride:


----------



## blizzard_mk (Feb 19, 2006)

*from yesterday's ride...*

pics assembled in Paint


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

downsized of course:


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

sick dude, crack climbs destroy me hands, and the fact that I dont go anywhere near trad.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

here's mine and an old one


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

blizzard_mk said:


> pics assembled in Paint


oo, even better at paint than I!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

euroford said:


> climbing on the diamond this summer.


Man, that is an AWESOME pic!

I miss my climbing days... 

nice aid gear - got to love the portaledge at your belay.

I'm trying to figure out what's going on in your picture: you're leading your pitch (I don't see you seconding), but obviously someone's above you.

I sold off all my aid gear (and most of my climbing gear in general) a few years ago: a couple of full racks, lots of small aid stuff, hooks, etriers, daisys, etc.. I do miss it, but I was never a great climber - much better on the bike that I ever was on the rock 

Cheers!


----------



## blizzard_mk (Feb 19, 2006)

> oo, even better at paint than I!


the camera didn't move during the sequence, so it was really easy to copy and paste a square from one pic to another and just line up the trees. Unfortunately I don't possess any special artistic talents.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

free rider said:


> mky new desktop...sorry knollybikes.com if you want me to take it off i will


Hey free rider:

I can't see your picture, but as far as i'm concerned, go ahead and use it as your backdrop!

Cheers,

Noel Buckley


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Master_Jako said:


> who? me?


Me likes splinter cell :thumbsup:


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Me likes splinter cell :thumbsup:


**** doesnt work on my comp tho  ... need a new graphics card.. been spending all the computer cash on 250gb harddrives.


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

mine....


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*fcuk, might as well*

Its somewhat bike related. You gotta love the Mormons...


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

knollybikes.com said:


> Man, that is an AWESOME pic!
> 
> I miss my climbing days...
> 
> ...


thanks! that belay as it at the top of pitch 3, the top of the Green Pillar. Conrad Anker loaned us the ledge!

so whats going on: we are climbing the dunn/westbay route, 5.10 C3+. a couple of guys have been working on freeing the aid pitches for several years. when we started up we spotted some fixed ropes and a full rack already hanging up there. while we were climbing those guys showed up and started jugging up the fixed ropes to work on their project. they turned out to be super cool guys and grabbed my camera on the way by. pretty dang good luck, its not too often you can score a shot of yourself leading hard aid!

full trip report and 60 photos here:
http://www.bigwalls.com/forum2/index.php?topic=129.0


----------



## dirtrialstreet (Aug 1, 2006)

These are some sick pictures! I also have some cool pictures posted on my "MTBing on the French Riviera" blog:
https://rivierariders.blogspot.com/
Also look at the VIDEOS and TRICK TIPS i have posted on it


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Wifey:rockon:


What trail is that?? it looks like bullards bar to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

pic of my wife on Skid Marks, near the top of Mammoth Mtn.


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

mine


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

ohh yeahh


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: mine...Steve Romaniuk is pretty cool...he should get more publicity...mongoose doesn't deserve him...


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's mine(1920 x 1200). Apologies to the photographer. If you want me to stop using it, I will.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

Heres mine....

recent photo from shoot with ROCKGARDN armor/apparel


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is mine!










(1920x1200) Notice the full Master Suite of CS4?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

BH1 said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice waiting for ours at work. They R waiting to make sure no kinks in it.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

mine:







it was the only good picture to come out of the Christmas eve ride, and yes it is me.


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

ianjenn said:


> Nice waiting for ours at work. They R waiting to make sure no kinks in it.


Yeah we are still on CS3 in the office for the same reason. Glitchy stuff. But I put CS4 on my home computer for all of my freelance. So far so good. I had some weird things happen in Photoshop while using the 'free transform' but other wise it's all good. And from what I can see all the glitches from Illustrator CS3 have been solved. Plus Flash has some really cool features that don't require a ton of action script anymore. :thumbsup:


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmm all these make me wana ride...

(sorry for the re-up im dumb)


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't believe they didn't put a polarize filter in there! What R they thinking? Bastards. One day maybe via plugin!


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

Heres my macbook pro...









And my external display...


----------

